# Darwin's Plantation: Evolution's Racist Roots



## KMK (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone read this book by Ken Ham and Charles Ware? It sounds very interesting.

From Vision Forum: Darwin's Plantation: Evolution's Racist Roots



> Many people do not realize how intimately connected the theory of evolution and the worst racist ideology in history are. Join Crossroads Bible College president Dr. A. Charles Ware and Answers in Genesis president Ken Ham as they examine the racist historical roots of evolutionary thought and what the Bible has to say about this disturbing issue.
> 
> This fascinating book gives a thorough history of the effect of evolution on the history of the United States, including slavery and the civil rights movement, and goes beyond to show the global harvest of death and tragedy that stems from Darwin's controversial theories. You will also learn the origin of the word "race" and what the Christian view should be in a compassionate and uniquely compelling perspective.


----------

